# EDC Belt Knife



## Nowski (Jun 5, 2015)

Belt knife in 1084 steel with rustic finish, Amboyna Burl and Green Canvas Micarta. I believe I am going to keep this one as it is my favorite that I made so far. I will have to make another for the customer.

Reactions: Like 6 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 10


----------



## tocws2002 (Jun 5, 2015)

Nice looking knife! The green micarta plays well with the amboyna burl. Are the pins and spacer material micarta also? Where do you source the micarta?

Really like the shape of the handle....and blade too.

Awesome job.

-jason


----------



## Nowski (Jun 5, 2015)

tocws2002 said:


> Nice looking knife! The green micarta plays well with the amboyna burl. Are the pins and spacer material micarta also? Where do you source the micarta?
> 
> Really like the shape of the handle....and blade too.
> 
> ...



Thank you. The Green canvas micarta came from Pop's Supply, micarta pins came from Texas Knife Supply and micarta liner came from McMaster Carr.


----------



## manbuckwal (Jun 5, 2015)

Nice size,shape with a unique design Shannon !

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Fsyxxx (Jun 5, 2015)

Totally understand why it's your favorite! Very nicely done.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sprung (Jun 5, 2015)

That is off the charts! Easy to see why you'd keep this one for yourself!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ClintW (Jun 6, 2015)

Really nice! I like the two tone look with the amboyna burl bolster. I have been wanting make wooden bolsters. How did you treat the blade to get the rustic look?

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Jun 6, 2015)

I like it all. The Micarta pins perplex me though. The color scheme is very unique and works well.  
Like Clinton I would like to know how you patina the steel.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Foot Patrol (Jun 6, 2015)

Shannon another beauty!!! Love the whole concept.


----------



## Nowski (Jun 6, 2015)

NYWoodturner said:


> I like it all. The Micarta pins perplex me though. The color scheme is very unique and works well.
> Like Clinton I would like to know how you patina the steel.



Uh oh perplexed by the micarta pins? They are little different but are commonplace among a few makers. They are something earth tone that sort of resembles wood but are much stronger. The blade finish is gun blue/bleach combination. This is my second attempt and I am very happy with the results and will be using it a lot in the future.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Jun 6, 2015)

Not perplexed by your macerate pins but the whole concept. I think I have thought it through though. My initial reaction was " Pin wood with wood, what do you gain? Pin rubber with rubber what do you gain? So Micarta on Micarta for the same reaction. Then I realized that you are gaining shear resistance over the shear resistance of the glue bond so you are still gaining, and that in the end is the purpose of the pins in the first place. So I think I have unperplexed myself . I just opened my mouth before I thought it out


----------



## Nowski (Jun 6, 2015)

NYWoodturner said:


> Not perplexed by your macerate pins but the whole concept. I think I have thought it through though. My initial reaction was " Pin wood with wood, what do you gain? Pin rubber with rubber what do you gain? So Micarta on Micarta for the same reaction. Then I realized that you are gaining shear resistance over the shear resistance of the glue bond so you are still gaining, and that in the end is the purpose of the pins in the first place. So I think I have unperplexed myself . I just opened my mouth before I thought it out



Haha no worries I was just giving you a hard time. It is more about the looks anyway lol.


----------



## Strider (Jun 7, 2015)

What an excellent color combination...and the patina is just short of a wonder

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## SubVet10 (Jul 19, 2015)

Such clarity on the micarta... What grit sanding/polish did you use?


----------



## barry richardson (Jul 19, 2015)

That knife is outstanding in every way Shannon! I think that green Micarta might be my new non-wood favorite handle material...

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ironman123 (Jul 19, 2015)

That is a cool looking knife Shannon. The handle is a killer itself.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## bearmanric (Jul 24, 2015)

Very nice looking knife. Rick

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## TimR (Jul 24, 2015)

Shannon, that's a beauty. If I could turn out knives like that...I'd not have any customers, cuz they'd all be keepers! The color contrast between the amboyna and the green micarta is spot on.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ClintW (Jul 24, 2015)

How do you go about setting the bolsters? Do your first set the bolsters, then the rest of the handle? Or is it all glued together, then cut to shape and fitted on the tang?


----------

